# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Këngëtaret të zhveshura!

## Dito

Tek shoh tv, bej cudi vertet se te gjitha kengateret tona te nderuara kur kendojne jane gati te zhveshura komplet! Se kuptoj perse sherben?

Jepni mendimin tuaj.

*Dito.*

----------


## MICHI

Sherben per terheqje vemendje te publikut. Dmth me shum vemendje qe kushtohet ne to, me shum sukses kane ato edhe fitim.

----------


## niku-nyc

Ka ikur koha e kengetarve te medhenj dhe sdo ti gjejm me ata...me keta te rinjt njeri me Amerikan e Europian se tjetri! Pervec qe nuk krahasoen kurre me me kengetaret e famshem Shqiptare e vetmja menyre qe mund te duken te mire esht veshja, pamja, dhe terheqja e syrit nga publiku!

----------


## MarylinMonroeee

E kam pershtypjen se kengtaret tona mundohen me shume t'a joshin publikun me body-n e dukjen e tyre, se sa me zerin e kengen. Amatere hesapi.......

----------


## Prototype

Kane qef me kopju perendimin te shkretat ..puna eshte qe per karakterin e popullit Shqiptar , kjo nuk e pranueshme

----------


## infinit

> Kane qef me kopju perendimin te shkretat ..puna eshte qe per karakterin e popullit Shqiptar , kjo nuk e pranueshme


Ca thua moj Evelyn shqiperija po kopjon perendimin per lakuriqesi apo perendimi po kopjon shqiperine?:-) Dhe sa per karakterin e popullit shqipetar mund te flisnim mbase 10 ose 15 vjet me pare tani ska ngel gje.
Kengetaret shqipetare dalin ne skene pothuajse te xhveshura sepse  eshte e vetmja gje qe mund te terheqe publikun  sepse menyra se si kendojne as nje kengetar amator nuk kendon ashtu keshtu te pakten qe publiku te kenaqi syte kur skenaq veshin.
Bukurija dhe Lakuriqesija jane 2 gjera te kunderta po qe te dyja te terheqin vemendjen po njesoj. lol

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Ka dal moda ashtu po nuk dini gje ju*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Tek shoh tv, bej cudi vertet se te gjitha kengateret tona te nderuara kur kendojne jane gati te zhveshura komplet! Se kuptoj perse sherben?
> 
> Jepni mendimin tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*


te kane bere syte. nuku jane te zhveshura ato po he.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kengetaret tona te Zhveshura?Nuk eshte e vertet.  :ngerdheshje:   I thone 1 llafi: Po nuk pate koke ke kembe.Per kengetaret tona te Rrojne kembet se Zeri dhe Koka jane Opcione te panjohura.

----------


## Zana e malit

> Tek shoh tv, bej cudi vertet se te gjitha kengateret tona te nderuara kur kendojne jane gati te zhveshura komplet! Se kuptoj perse sherben?
> 
> Jepni mendimin tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*


Është e vërtetë kjo gjë, po s'është ndonjë gjë që më shqetëson dhe aq sepse megjithatë të gjithë artistët janë kopje e njëri-tjetrit, por, ajo që më shqetëson më së shumti është se, rinia (edhe femrat edhe meshkujt) na është hutuar nga ato dhe kështu është krijuar një haos në shoqërinë shqiptare- njerëyit kopjojnë këngëtarët/et. Mirë do ishte të ishin të zhveshur vetëm këngëtaret, po çka të bëjmë me njerëzit/rininë se?!

----------


## OO7

Dalin Zhvesh me shit konge mer daje !

*I fakt* ! Ne video me shume ne kamer merren vendet ku ja kane kendu Kengetares sesa ku ka kendu kengetarja :P

----------


## Trebeshina

...madje e theksuar. Dito, s'di ne ke degjuar  per vajza shqiptare qe ngrihen nje mengjes te bukur dhe hop- vetquhen kengetare; Shkojne neper "kafet" e Maqedonise apo te Zvicres apo kudoqofshin keto "kafe" dhe  fillojne "xhveshjen" per t'u veshur  ne lek.  Pasi grumbullojne nje shume te konsiderueshme, i vetendjeri i tyre si "talente" rritet ne menyre frikesuese dhe  pikerisht ketu fillojne pretendimet  per te bere "emer" ne muziken shqiptare.  Komercializmi  ia hap shpejt dyert  kesaj fareje   njerezore  fshehur nen  petkun e femres, por qe aq  turpshem abuzon me te.  E per fat te keq, disqet apo kasetat e ketyre mostrave te putanizuara  blihen pa fund nga shqiptaret.
Nga ana tjeter, disa nga kengetaret tona profesioniste, (jo te gjitha)  i thith ky lloj llumi  i peshtire.  Kjo eshte absurdja.  Ato mendojne se nese edhe ato nuk xhvishen s'do ti degjoje me njeri. Ose ndodh qe kur kane kohe, ndezin televizorin dhe shohin ndonje sfilate mode  tek e cila pikasin nje veshje qe pa menduar gjate shkojne e realizojne te stilisti i tyre. Po permend nje rast qe vura re para disa ditesh: Ndiqja ne televizion "Javen e tenoreve europiane" organizuar ne Durres (s'di se kur) me inisiativen e tenorit  te talentuar Kastriot Tusha. Diku aty nga mesi i koncertit na del nje Ledina Celo  qe mendoj  ashtu si mua ka vene ne siklet padyshim gjithe spektatoret dhe per mendimin tim ofendoi ne menyre absolute ate skene dinjitoze  qe kurrsesi  Ledina nuk e meritonte.  E keshtu si ky rast ka me dhjetra te tjere.
Kjo  per mendimin tim eshte nje mungese personaliteti e theksuar e kengetareve tona  "gjaknxehta". Ka te beje me boten e tyre te brendeshme, me inferioritetin e tyre. Pse jo edhe me deshiren e madhe per te bere "bum" me çdo kusht, pa e kuptuar qe ai "bum-i"  me xhveshjen e tyre s'ka asnje lloj lidhjeje profesionale. Le te shpresojme  per ardhjen ne skene te kengetareve te mirfillta.

----------


## [xeni]

> Tek shoh tv, bej cudi vertet se te gjitha kengateret tona te nderuara kur kendojne jane gati te zhveshura komplet! *Se kuptoj perse sherben?*
> Jepni mendimin tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*


N.q.s. nuk e kupton se perse sherben, athere me vjen keq Dito....se ne kushte normale nuk eshte edhe aq veshtire ta kuptosh.  :shkelje syri: 

Sot, ndersa po shfletoja nje reviste, me beri pershtypje nje reklame laptopi (megjithese nuk jam i interesum). E gjithe faqja (pothuajse) ishte mbulu nga shalet e njeres dhe laptopi ishte ne nje cep te vockel te preherit te saj, aq sa mezi dukej...kshu eshte kjo pune...I kan ra hiles...lol...edhe kengtaret...

----------


## Poeti

Është thënë nga disa parafolës se këngëtareve tona iu mungon talenti për të kënduar dhe publikun e përfitojnë me lakuriqësinë e tyre (gadi-gadi me stiptiz)!
  A ka nevojë një Shkurte Fejza apo Shyhrete Behluli të zhvishet para kamerës, apo një Fatma Zyberi, Artiola Toska, Rovena Dilo, Eneda Tarifa apo ndonjë tjetër në Shqipëri për të treguar shalët. Me siguri se jo, sepse ato këndojnë në skenë dhe dinë të këndojnë, reklama e tyre është zëri dhe jo trupi!
  Imitimi i këngëtareve nga perëndimi? Kujtoj se ato janë të çveshura në skenë, por shumë më të veshura jasht skene se vajzat tona, por edhe kur zhvishën, nuk e bëjnë për të mbuluar mangësitë e zërit, por për të tërhequr publikun, kryesisht të rinjët që parapëlqejnë dukjen më shumë se zërin.

----------


## shkodrane82

Pse si ke pare ndonjehere ne skena apo foto ti me lart mi qe pyet..????  :ngerdheshje: 

Ik shif websitin e Bleones dhe do e ngatrrosh per ndonje site argetues...lol..

Te ajo mbremja qe ishim me Sonin e Sinanin ju betohem njerez jo vetem ato
te jashtmet po dhe te mbrendshmet ja kena pa... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Tek shoh tv, bej cudi vertet se te gjitha kengateret tona te nderuara kur kendojne jane gati te zhveshura komplet! Se kuptoj perse sherben?
> 
> Jepni mendimin tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*


skan zonin kan trupin ... tashi secili mundohet te shfrytezoje piken me te forte qe ka... ca ti bosh kshu e ka jeta.... 

ehhhh ec mo

----------


## Inteligjentja

Postimii Trebeshines , Poetit e disa te tjereve ketu nuk do komente  dhe 

besomeni qe nuk do kisha marre guximin te beja kete postim pas fjaleve qe u 

thane nqs nuk do te kisha dicka te rendesishme per te theksuar. Eshte e vertete 

qe jemi te indinjuar nga ****** dhe zhigolo te tille te klasit me te ulet . Mua 

personalisht me vjen tmerresisht keq qe jane pikerisht pseudo-kengetaret, 

pseudo-kompozitoret, pseudo-poetet, pseudo-politikanet, pseudo-mjeket e sa e 

sa pseudo te tjere ata qe kane prosperitet ne Shqiperi. Jetoj ne nje vend te huaj 

dhe "artistet" (nuk e di me cfare guximi mund ti quash te atille) e vetem qe na 

vizitojne jane disa mostra qe nuk dihet nga c'vrime kane dale. Lind pyetja:" Kush i 

sjell ketu  dhe per c'arsye vazhdojne te rikthehen per te bere serish "nje dore te 

mire paresh" ?"   E ndersa nuk do shume mend te kuptosh se eshte paraja ajo qe 

i sjell si fillim , eshte  pelqimi nga audienca ai qe i ben te korrin suksese te 

metejshme.  Pra fakti qe ne Shqiperi e ne vendet e banuara nga shqiptare  

spektatori eshte aq i injorat sa jo vetem i pranon , por edhe i duartroket e 

adhuron keto forma degjenrimesh te artit , eshte shume domethenes e aspak per 

tu anashkaluar. E  kjo, ka rrjedhur nga nje sere problemesh e tentativash 

difektoze te ndermarra ne 15-vjetet e fundit per te kaluar ate qe une me dhimbje 

e quaj "tranzicioni i erresires".

----------


## Prototype

ama duke dale shume kto femrat te zhveshura do u mesohet syri njerezve e do  behet si ajo gjella qe ha perdite dhe te merzitet , biles aq shum sa te neveritet ...

----------


## diikush

> ama duke dale shume kto femrat te zhveshura do u mesohet syri njerezve e do  behet si ajo gjella qe ha perdite dhe te merzitet , biles aq shum sa te neveritet ...


u thua valle?    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

Po more ska me kurjozitete , sa bukur ka qene me perpara , te linte syri vend per imagjinate ..kurse tani ...

Chemo mire le te dalin talente te reja po te gjitha isoj jane ....

----------

